# This Old Munster House



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Today Norm and I are going to work on this sweet little fixer -upper.

Perfect for a single family, Pets welcome (workshop/dungeon/bonus room)

I have to say, this kit is a bunch of fun to put together. There is still some details to handle, The window inserts have yet to be installed and there are a couple spots on the foundation to touch up, but I thought y'all might like to get a gander at what the house looks like all put together. 

There is no interior, but it's WIDE OPEN for any aftermarket furnishings.

Enjoy, discuss, dissect


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*50 shades of gray*

a couple more pics in the magic of "Black and White-O-Vision"


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Looks fantastic! The trees in the background look incredibly realistic!


----------



## KINGZILLA (Aug 27, 2005)

*Amazing kit!!*

Been looking forward to this for a while. What's the latest on the box art and the release date? Any chance of a little spire over the center window? (not that we could'nt add it ourselves with a tooth pick end)


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Looking good, Lou!


----------



## Mystic Colin (Mar 4, 2010)

Looking good! I love that last b&w pic where it appears to be raining, great atmosphere.


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

Box art was just posted on Moebius' Facebook page. Frank says that the window inserts are being worked on now.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 21, 2001)

Nice work Lou. Too bad there isn't a backdoor and porch like in the series. Wonder why that detail is missing?
Bob


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Bobman said:


> Nice work Lou. Too bad there isn't a backdoor and porch like in the series. Wonder why that detail is missing?
> Bob


More than likely because, like any TV or movie set that you try and fit into an existing structure, you will have problems. The kitchen should be straight back from the front door, behind the stairs in the center of the house. That would mean the kitchen and the side porch would be sticking out from the middle of the back of the house. Beside the door would be the outside wall of the rear of the dining room. In the show, the kitchen door exits directly out the side of the house, with no rear wall visible. 

Try building a model of the 2 story Brady Bunch house based off the 1 story ranch house they used for exteriors, then add all the sliding glass doors dwon the side of the house and make it look right.

This is just the drawback to trying to make one representation out of something that was originall several different mock-ups! :thumbsup:


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Great looking build up Lou, kudos! :thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I hope this will be on my workbench by Hallowe'en; that's the time of year I build "horror-related" kits, even though it was a sit-com (that I still prefer over The Addams family). :dude:


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Seaview said:


> I hope this will be on my workbench by Hallowe'en; that's the time of year I build "horror-related" kits, even though it was a sit-com (that I still prefer over The Addams family). :dude:


I just wish I still had the train table in the basement like I had when I was a kid. Along with the school with playground, the depot, pink motel with pool, and mixed in among the houses along the tree lined street, I could have the Psycho House, The Addams' house and now the Munster's abode, all in HO scale! :thumbsup:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

RSN said:


> More than likely because, like any TV or movie set that you try and fit into an existing structure, you will have problems. The kitchen should be straight back from the front door, behind the stairs in the center of the house. That would mean the kitchen and the side porch would be sticking out from the middle of the back of the house. Beside the door would be the outside wall of the rear of the dining room. In the show, the kitchen door exits directly out the side of the house, with no rear wall visible.
> 
> Try building a model of the 2 story Brady Bunch house based off the 1 story ranch house they used for exteriors, then add all the sliding glass doors dwon the side of the house and make it look right.
> 
> This is just the drawback to trying to make one representation out of something that was originall several different mock-ups! :thumbsup:


Exactly right. This is another case of the interior sets not matching the exterior facade. Moebius' model kit is clearly based on the exterior facade on the Universal Studios backlot; they've simply added a back wall (that doesn't exist on the actual facade) without attempting to reconcile the interior and exterior differences. It seems to be the easiest way for them to "complete" the kit, and was probably stipulated in whatever agreement(s) they have with Universal.

On an unfortunate side note, the original facade has been altered for use on _Desperate Housewives_, and now bears only a slight resemblance to it's former glory. 

BTW, any word on who will be producing HO scale Koach and Drag-U-La kits?


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

Zombie_61 said:


> On an unfortunate side note, the original facade has been altered for use on _Desperate Housewives_, and now bears only a slight resemblance to it's former glory.


*PURE SACRILAGE!!!!*  


I didn't know this thread even existed! I saw this the other night while browsing for HO scale brick sheeting for a studio scale X-wing kit that I hope to make sometime soon after the kit I'm mastering now. Either way, If it wasn't for the title - I wouldn't even recognize this as the Munsters' house. It's sad that black & white makes things look so different from colour! The exterior looks somewhat exaggerated from the look of the original house that I remember from the show. 

~ Chris​


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Zombie_61 said:


> BTW, any word on who will be producing HO scale Koach and Drag-U-La kits?


Johnny Lightning put out the pair a few years ago...I'll post pictures tonight
Mcdee


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

RSN said:


> I just wish I still had the train table in the basement like I had when I was a kid. Along with the school with playground, the depot, pink motel with pool, and mixed in among the houses along the tree lined street, I could have the Psycho House, The Addams' house and now the Munster's abode, all in HO scale! :thumbsup:


Yeah, but you wouldn't want to get off at THAT stop.......


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

mcdougall said:


> Johnny Lightning put out the pair a few years ago...I'll post pictures tonight
> Mcdee


I'm aware of those, but they're 1:64 scale and look too big when placed in an HO scale setting.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Zombie_61 said:


> I'm aware of those, but they're 1:64 scale and look too big when placed in an HO scale setting.


I think they look pretty close to what a real vehicle would look like near a house...

















The Characters in the window look a little big for the vehicle...but check out the front door, someone who would walk out that door would fit right the car...

















I think they are close enough...








OK....Maybe not this one 









Mcdee


----------



## tweeterhead (Jul 25, 2012)

Can't wait to get that Munsters House!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

B&W looks great. Now add some lightining  rr


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

roadrner said:


> B&W looks great. Now add some lightining  rr


you mean like this?


----------



## Bobman (Jan 21, 2001)

Zombie_61 said:


> Exactly right. This is another case of the interior sets not matching the exterior facade. Moebius' model kit is clearly based on the exterior facade on the Universal Studios backlot; they've simply added a back wall (that doesn't exist on the actual facade) without attempting to reconcile the interior and exterior differences. It seems to be the easiest way for them to "complete" the kit, and was probably stipulated in whatever agreement(s) they have with Universal.
> 
> On an unfortunate side note, the original facade has been altered for use on _Desperate Housewives_, and now bears only a slight resemblance to it's former glory.
> 
> BTW, any word on who will be producing HO scale Koach and Drag-U-La kits?


I know the layout of the house from watching show. I've mapped it out many times myself. Since Moebius left the kitchen exit out, sounds like a good after market part for someone to produce.
Bob


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

There's also the issue of that entire "wing" to the right of the front porch. The only concession to that is a set of double doors on the right side of the main entry set near the "coffin phone booth", but the interior of that part of the house was never seen in the series as best I can remember.

BTW Bob, if you have any "floor plans" of the house, even a rough sketch, I'd be interested in seeing them.


----------



## azdacuda (May 7, 2008)

Found these 2 that some one did


----------



## azdacuda (May 7, 2008)

Here is the original plans for the outside of the house both Left and Right side of the house.
The right side had a screened in porch and the left side had the porch that exited to the garage area.


----------



## azdacuda (May 7, 2008)

One more screen shot of the Kitchen porch and garage


----------



## Bobman (Jan 21, 2001)

Zombie_61 said:


> There's also the issue of that entire "wing" to the right of the front porch. The only concession to that is a set of double doors on the right side of the main entry set near the "coffin phone booth", but the interior of that part of the house was never seen in the series as best I can remember.
> 
> BTW Bob, if you have any "floor plans" of the house, even a rough sketch, I'd be interested in seeing them.


You correct. That side of the house was never viewed in the show. My floor plans were rough at best. The ones posted above blow mine away. Too bad who ever mastered this moebius kit didn't have access to them. Would've made a much better kit.
Bob


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Check out this link...
http://www.1164.com/munsters/2004/01-15.html
Mcdee


----------



## azdacuda (May 7, 2008)

And of course you can see a full size version In Waxahachie, Texas
http://www.munstermansion.com


----------



## azdacuda (May 7, 2008)

Another page
http://www.1164.com/munsters/waxahachie/


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

mcdougall said:


> Check out this link...
> http://www.1164.com/munsters/2004/01-15.html
> Mcdee


 That's how I remember it looking from the T.V. show house.


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

This is also The Simmons Mansion from The Ghost and Mr. Chicken, one of my favorite movies.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Actually, the Munster house facade is the one seen in the opening shots of _The Ghost and Mr. Chicken_. The facade for the Simmons mansion looks more like the facade used for Alfred Hitchcock's _Psycho_, so much so that fans often mistake it for the _Psycho_ facade.


----------



## Dirt (Dec 29, 1998)

The house shown in the opening of _The Ghost & Mr. Chicken _(released January 20, 1966) was *next door* to the Munsters house on the Universal lot. At that time the Munsters was still in production. However, in the opening of _Munster, Go Home_ (released June 16, 1966) there is a scene where Herman is being dropped off at home by a hearse. (He's sleeping in the back.) They show the house from _The Ghost & Mr. Chicken_ for a moment as the hearse is pulling up. Here's a screen cap from MGH...










The Moebius kit should be pretty sweet! Then all you incredible folks on here will come up with a cool stone fence and spooky trees to complete the look! I can hardly wait...

My best,
Ernie
MunsterKoach.com


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Dirt said:


> ...Then all you incredible folks on here will come up with a cool stone fence and spooky trees to complete the look!...


Hmmm ...


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Seem a color photo of the Addam's Family House???


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

Dirt said:


> The Moebius kit should be pretty sweet! Then all you incredible folks on here will come up with a cool stone fence and spooky trees to complete the look! I can hardly wait...
> 
> My best,
> Ernie
> MunsterKoach.com


Don't forget the iron gate in the fence! 

~ Chris​


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Dyonisis said:


> Don't forget the iron gate in the fence!


Hmmm ...


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

now Paul...let's not get de-fence-ive....


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Lol


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

Dirt said:


> The house shown in the opening of _The Ghost & Mr. Chicken _(released January 20, 1966) was *next door* to the Munsters house on the Universal lot. At that time the Munsters was still in production. However, in the opening of _Munster, Go Home_ (released June 16, 1966) there is a scene where Herman is being dropped off at home by a hearse. (He's sleeping in the back.) They show the house from _The Ghost & Mr. Chicken_ for a moment as the hearse is pulling up. Here's a screen cap from MGH...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Someone please correct me if I'm wrong but isn't that house also the Bates Mansion?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

enterprise_fan said:


> Someone please correct me if I'm wrong but isn't that house also the Bates Mansion?





Zombie_61 said:


> The facade for the Simmons mansion looks more like the facade used for Alfred Hitchcock's _Psycho_, so much so that fans often mistake it for the _Psycho_ facade.


See?


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

Zombie_61 said:


> See?


WOW! You weren't kidding, Rob!  I see some resemblance, but it seems to short, and too close to the street to be the exact same one. Also the colours are too bright, and cheery for a house that's supposed to be spooky. 

~ Chris​


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Well ... the house used to be located near the same street before it was moved to its current location on the backlot. However, this is a picture of the "Harvey House" on Colonial Street (now known as Wisteria Lane). The front part of the house was used to help create the Bates Mansion.

Source: http://www.retroweb.com/universal_psycho.html


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

Opus Penguin said:


> Well ... the house used to be located near the same street before it was moved to its current location on the backlot. However, this is a picture of the "Harvey House" on Colonial Street (now known as Wisteria Lane). The front part of the house was used to help create the Bates Mansion.
> 
> Source: http://www.retroweb.com/universal_psycho.html


 That's an interesting read. I didn't realize how many times you could recyle a house. It's too bad that it fell into a state of disrepair. With the money and the means that they have at their disposal you'd think that they would've left the restored house alone, and made a new Psycho house that was already distressed, or "reliced" to look old, and beaten on. 

~ Chris​


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Dyonisis said:


> With the money and the means that they have at their disposal you'd think that they would've left the restored house alone, and made a new Psycho house that was already distressed, or "reliced" to look old, and beaten on.


Universal Studios has always operated "on the cheap". If it costs less to beat up an existing facade than to build a new one, that's what they'll do regardless of how iconic that facade might be.

And they clearly have no qualms about defecating all over their own film and television history. They have an entire backlot of facades they could have used for _Desperate Housewives_, but noooooo, they have to remodel the Munster house.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

What is interesting in the article is it says the front part of the "Harvey House" was removed in 1959 to be used on the Psycho house, but the "Harvey" house is seen in "The Ghost and Mr. Chicken" with the front section on it. "Chicken" was filmed in 1966 so I wonder if a new facade was built for the "Harvey" house.


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

Zombie_61 said:


> Universal Studios has always operated "on the cheap". If it costs less to beat up an existing facade than to build a new one, that's what they'll do regardless of how iconic that facade might be.
> 
> And they clearly have no qualms about defecating all over their own film and television history. They have an entire backlot of facades they could have used for _Desperate Housewives_, but noooooo, they have to remodel the Munster house.


I know, right? I just don't understand it. If they want to build something, they just tear apart the old, and recycle when it's not much cheaper than it is to build new! 



Opus Penguin said:


> What is interesting in the article is it says the front part of the "Harvey House" was removed in 1959 to be used on the Psycho house, but the "Harvey" house is seen in "The Ghost and Mr. Chicken" with the front section on it. "Chicken" was filmed in 1966 so I wonder if a new facade was built for the "Harvey" house.


I read that too. Maybe they glued to old facade back on? :tongue:

~ Chris​


----------



## Bradleyfett (Jan 22, 2003)

Opus Penguin said:


> What is interesting in the article is it says the front part of the "Harvey House" was removed in 1959 to be used on the Psycho house, but the "Harvey" house is seen in "The Ghost and Mr. Chicken" with the front section on it. "Chicken" was filmed in 1966 so I wonder if a new facade was built for the "Harvey" house.


 
When they took those parts to create the Psycho house, there was a short period of time (perhaps just weeks or months) where the Harvey house was missing the top and front of the 'tower' and the hole was just filled in with matching siding and a window. The only place that I know of that it is caught on film is in an episode of Leave it to Beaver. Sometime after that, the tower elements were recreated on the Harvey house almost identically to how they looked prior to Psycho.

Seems like a lot of trouble to go to, but I'm sure it had something to do with what was cheapest at the time. Psycho was made on a TV show budget and didn't Hitchcock have a lot of pull at Universal at the time? Maybe it was a case of him pointing at the house and saying 'I want that part and that part".

M


----------



## Bradleyfett (Jan 22, 2003)

Zombie_61 said:


> Exactly right. This is another case of the interior sets not matching the exterior facade. Moebius' model kit is clearly based on the exterior facade on the Universal Studios backlot; they've simply added a back wall (that doesn't exist on the actual facade) without attempting to reconcile the interior and exterior differences. It seems to be the easiest way for them to "complete" the kit, and was probably stipulated in whatever agreement(s) they have with Universal.


 
I was very curious to see how Moebius was going to tackle the back of the house I'm really glad they decided to essentially NOT tackle it by just finishing off the facade back the way they did. Anyone interested enough can now interpret it the way they'd like to by building their own addition. 

M


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

How about a graveyard?


----------



## David3 (Jun 2, 2010)

there's an old victorian gothic set in the tony curtis movie 'don't make waves'
anyone recognise it?
although it may not be relevant to the thread here as it was an mgm production so different backlot i presume




(go to about 5:10)


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

That DOES look familiar. I just wonder how many times they've recycled the same things over, and over in hollywood? 

~ Chris​


----------



## Bradleyfett (Jan 22, 2003)

Can't Id that house- it looks like a backlot house, but its not from Universal and I don't think is from the Disney or Warner backlots.

Mark




David3 said:


> there's an old victorian gothic set in the tony curtis movie 'don't make waves'
> anyone recognise it?
> although it may not be relevant to the thread here as it was an mgm production so different backlot i presume
> Don't Make Waves Part 6 - YouTube
> (go to about 5:10)


----------

